# 4/sale....cts s8 spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

11'6".....rated 1-3 but I find it more 2-4oz.....beautiful red blank with red wraps
low riders......24"butt to center of reel seat
$325


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that is shipped price conus


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> 11'6".....rated 1-3 but I find it more 2-4oz.....beautiful red blank with red wraps
> low riders......24"butt to center of reel seat
> $325
> 
> View attachment 17076


Bucket, What is the action on this rod or CTS for that matter. Looks nice. Also what reel is that or what would you pair it with? Thanx Peix


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

S8 has very fast action.....can pair with power aero for $400 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

having 2nd thoughts on selling......closed for now


----------

